# تصنيع صابون سائل متوسط التكلفة



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (3 مارس 2010)

أود أن أسأل على كيفية تصنيع صابون سائل متوسط التكلفة
للتعبئة فى عبوات 10 لتر للتوزيع فى المناطق الشعبية:81::81::81:


----------



## العجمىى (4 مارس 2010)

الصابون الزيت او الاصفراو الازرق
بتجيبى برميل 120 لتر بتملئيها بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضع 10 كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع3 كيلو صودا سائلة وتعادليها بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 2كيلو ديكسابون وتركيهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضع نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنسيش التقليب لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زودى الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون افضل


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز


----------



## fantom2006 (5 مارس 2010)

اخى هذه افضل طريقة
وهى ان تاتى برميل 220لتر للتقليل من التكلفة
ونضع3ك تكسابون
500جرام سلكيات
300جرام ملح طعام
150جرام خل طعام
ونعادل بالصودا قشور بعد ان تدوب
لا تنسى ان تضع 50جرام فورمالين كى يحافظ على الرائحة
من ان تتعفن او اللون ان يجير




وربنا يوفقك


----------



## fantom2006 (5 مارس 2010)

انا اسف نسيت السلفونيك
وه12ك سلفونيك ذو جودة جيده مثل المهندس او الفتح او الفرعونيه او النصر


----------



## fantom2006 (5 مارس 2010)

بس لو لقيت الجراكن بسعر رخيص بلغنى وده ايمالى Fantom_r2006على الياهو


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على الافادة وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيكم 
وأنا أريد معرفة طريقة تصنيع كلوركس ألوان والديتول والدوانى ضرورى أن أمكن


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (2 فبراير 2011)

عايزة اعمل صابون سائل بتكلفة قليلة من البولى والسلفونيك والتكسابون والتايلوز ويكون بجودة عالية وتكلفة اقلاتمنى الرد على موضوعى بسرعة من الخبراء


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (2 فبراير 2011)

مفيش حد رد علية


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (2 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا اريد خبراء ومحترفين فى صناعة الصابون السائل الشعبى بتكلفة اقل وجودة عالية فى الرغوة والنضافة عايزالصابون يكون تقيل ج دا ورغوة شديدة بس تكلفة قليلة عايز اعرف المكونات والخطوات بالتفصيل ضرورى حزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

مشكوررررررررررر ​


----------

